# Who uses saw chaps while climbing?



## beastmaster (Dec 6, 2008)

When I first started climbing we use to use saw chaps(shorties) while climbing. That was many years ago and in timber using big saws on gaffs. I haven't wore or seen anyone ware any in the tree for years. I have been finding out lately that several things I do are considered unsafe, IE: one handed chain saw use while trimming. Are chaps considered a must have safety idem on the ground or in the trees by some people or crews? I feel their just something else to get tangled while climbing. On the ground that's another story.


----------



## ATH (Dec 6, 2008)

If I am doing a lot of 'tight' chainsaw work on a tree, I wear chainsaw protective PANTS in the tree. I agree that chaps can a hazard on their own while climbing.

They *are* a must on the ground everytime you start the saw, IHMO.


----------



## Beast12 (Dec 7, 2008)

I wear chaps every time I climb. First, you CAN cut yourself and it is required here by law. Ya, they sometimes get in the way but you get used to it.

-Matt


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Dec 7, 2008)

The preference should be personal, not mandated. Old School-Tree worker since 1958. Still an active climber & business owner.:jawdrop:


----------



## clearance (Dec 7, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I think chaps make sense on the ground but up in the tree they look foolish! I've not heard of climber that cut their legs....it's always upper body, arms or head.



I agree. I wear fallers pants at all times, I cut off the suspender buttons so they don't dig into me when I climb, I use a belt. Silly to take chaps on and off all day.


----------



## 046 (Dec 7, 2008)

would like to try a set of fallers pants for climbing sometime...

what's the best brand to get that won't restrict movement when climbing?


----------



## clearance (Dec 7, 2008)

046 said:


> would like to try a set of fallers pants for climbing sometime...
> 
> what's the best brand to get that won't restrict movement when climbing?



Its more like what brand has belt loops, many do not. The buttons for suspenders have to go, at least for me to wear my climbing belt.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 7, 2008)

wearing chaps in a tree is like trying to communicate with ear muffs on. its a pita. making any such law is stupid and lets the company get away with an employee getting cut on the legs. same as one handing a top handle saw, just lets the co owner get away with more bs. the rich get richer the poor stay poor and the working folk keep paying for it. if u get hurt @ work u will be skrewd! be safe people


----------



## Adkpk (Dec 7, 2008)

I hit myself in the knee with my silky this summer. Luckily I just bought these "tactical" pants at the army surplus store just before the incident. Stopped the silky from cutting me but a chainsaw, eh eh. I've thought about looking for some sort of climbing chaps. But fellers chaps no way would that be workable in a tree. 

Btw check out your local army surplus or check online for these "tactical" pants they are the best in many ways and $40. I'll get more info if someone needs it.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 7, 2008)

arbor wear tech pants are tough as nails. there are some chainsaw safety pants like the ones i have but cost a lot of coin.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 7, 2008)

I don't wear chaps in the tree. I wear logger jeans or those thin work uniform pants in the summer. I am going to get some tactical type pants like Adrpk mentioned just for climbing. I like having the leg pouches.


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 7, 2008)

Nailsbeats said:


> I don't wear chaps in the tree. I wear logger jeans or those thin work uniform pants in the summer. I am going to get some tactical type pants like Adrpk mentioned just for climbing. I like having the leg pouches.


arbor wear tech pants. u will never wear anythin else in the tree. they are worth the price, i have some 5yrs old and they are still in good shape. they are the strongest pants by far. army/navy pants dont even come close to the strenth of em.


----------



## Nailsbeats (Dec 7, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> arbor wear tech pants. u will never wear anythin else in the tree. they are worth the price, i have some 5yrs old and they are still in good shape. they are the strongest pants by far. army/navy pants dont even come close to the strenth of em.



OK WLL, I will look them up, again........... I tried buying some once but the place was out of all of them, so I gave up.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 7, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> I think chaps make sense on the ground but up in the tree they look foolish! I've not heard of climber that cut their legs....it's always upper body, arms or head.



Tete. Not to bad though, got it somewhere below the knee. Was reaching down to cut by his feet and KICKBACK!


----------



## Rftreeman (Dec 8, 2008)

I rarely use them on the ground and got the bloody pictures to prove it and I sure as heck won't use them in a tree..........

















J/K I use them on the ground 95% of the time, the other 5% of the time is spent cutting my leg.............


----------



## squad143 (Dec 8, 2008)

The Safety Police around here require leg protection while using a saw on the ground, but not in a tree. Since I'm working a saw in both capacities and dislike the chaps, I wear Stihl chainsaw pants while climbing so I don't have to change when on the ground. They seemed like a pain at first, but I quickly got use to them. Oh yeah, cut the suspenders buttons off or they will leave not so nice circular bruises on your hips when your saddle pushes them in.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 8, 2008)

I wear them in the tree a lot. When I'm doing removals the extra padding on my legs helps out on my spikes.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Dec 8, 2008)

*Who uses saw chaps while climbing*

All of the Job Corps Trainees DO wear Saw Chaps while Climbing! Once they leave our program they can or not as they wish, I do not but a few times I do Wish I had been. More cut boots than legs(right one aways) dumb a$$ 1 handed cuts. Down here in Arkansas it is far to HOT in our Summer, but still not a bad way to go.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 8, 2008)

(WLL) said:


> arbor wear tech pants. u will never wear anythin else in the tree. they are worth the price, i have some 5yrs old and they are still in good shape. they are the strongest pants by far. army/navy pants dont even come close to the strenth of em.



+1

I have 2 pair that are 5 yrs old also. I've bought several pair since then.

But of course they are not in the same category as saw pants or chaps.

Mike


----------



## Scots Climber (Dec 9, 2008)

I still use Pfanner type C trousers out of habit. I trained and worked in Scotland before moving to the states, where all round leg PPE is mandatory. I have seen guys slip in trees and catch a knee or shin with the bar tip so I personally think it is a good idea to wear saw protective boots and pants while climbing, but I do also believe that it should be a personal choice.

I have never and will never use chaps, again personal choice.


----------



## SustainableTree (Dec 15, 2008)

Wear the chaps for removals (spikes), pants for everything else. Pants are spendy but they last a long time.


----------

